# Good Yamaha Outboard Repair Shop Destin/FWB Area



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

As the title states, I'm looking for a good and reputable Yamaha outboard repair shop to get a 100 hour service performed in the Destin/FWB/Niceville area. Please only reply if you have direct knowledge from a shop you have used to service your own motor. Please also refrain from openly bashing shops that do bad work. I would prefer for negative information to be sent via PM.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Try Destin Sunrise Marine in Mary Esther: http://www.yamaha-motor.com/outboard/dealers/locator_display.aspx?&LOC=30.4117908477783%3a-86.7194519042969&CT=30.4117908477783%3a-86.7194519042969%3a1.1%3a1.1&IC=30.4117908477783%3a-86.7194519042969%3ayflag1%3aDESTIN+SUNRISE+MARINE%2c+INC.&DNO=BAAFEAAAB&GAD1=DESTIN+SUNRISE+MARINE%2c+INC.&GAD2=1450+W+HIGHWAY+98&GAD3=MARY+ESTHER%2c+FL+32569-1501&GCITY=MARY+ESTHER&GSTATE=FL&GZIP=32569-1501&GAD4=USA&Phone=850-243-0414&DSN=MapPoint.NA&rc7=N&rc8=N&rc9=N&rc10=N&rc11=N&rc12=N&rc13=N&rc14=N&rc15=N&rc16=N&rc17=N&rc18=Y&rc19=Y&rc20=Y&fiveStar=N&IC_O=30.4113558077792%3a-86.7570696676911%3a32%3a32569&IC_D=30.4117908477783%3a-86.7194519042969%3ayflag1%3aDESTIN+SUNRISE+MARINE%2c+INC.&GAD2_O=&GAD3_O=32569&GCITY_O=&GSTATE_O=&GZIP_O=&GAD4_O=&GAD1_D=DESTIN+SUNRISE+MARINE%2c+INC.&GAD2_D=1450+W+HIGHWAY+98&GAD3_D=MARY+ESTHER%2c+FL+32569-1501&GCITY_D=MARY+ESTHER&GSTATE_D=FL&GZIP_D=32569-1501&GAD4_D=USA&ls=outboard

I've had my Suzuki motor serviced here a couple of times and they have done great work and the best part is they get the boat in and out fast. They have a custom built NASCAR style garage area out back with the ability to work on several boats at one time which I think it was helps them give such a quick turn around. Don is the service manager there and I was quoted about $350 for a 100 hour service just a couple weeks ago. When I called around they had the second lowest hourly rate in the Fort Walton Beach and Destin area. I eventually decided to do the service myself with help from a friend but if I hadn't been so poor this is where I would have taken it. Give them a call, they should be able to get you in pretty quick.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

here's another.
*The Ships Chandler *

*646 East Highway 98
Destin, Florida 32541*

*(850) 837-9306*


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you both.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Ships Chandler all the way. Great father/son family business.


----------

